# ISO Hawaiian sweet bread recipe



## ellakav (Jul 17, 2009)

self-explanatory!


----------



## blissful (Jul 19, 2009)

I would like to see what this is too. I'll tag along.  ~Bliss


----------



## bourbon (Jul 19, 2009)

great request, I'd like to know too


----------



## velochic (Jul 19, 2009)

I copied this a couple of years ago, but have never tried it.  The comments were that it was very good.

6 1/2 to 7 C flour
3/4 C mashed potato flakes
2/3 C sugar
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp ground ginger
3 eggs, beaten
2 pkg dry yeast
2 tsp vanilla
1 C milk
1/2 C margarine
1/2 water
1 C pineapple juice, room temp

in a large bowl, combine 3 cups flour, potato flakes, sugar, salt, ginger and yeast. In a medium sauce pan heat milk, water and margarine until 120 degrees. Add warm liquid, vanilla, pineapple juice and eggs to flour mixture. Beat with a mixer for 4 minutes at medium speed. Add 3 to 3 1/2 cups flour and stir by hand. Knead for 5 to 8 minutes. Place in a large bowl; let rise until doubled in size. Punch down and divide into 3 parts. Form into 3 round balls and place in 3 greased round pans. let rise until doubled. Bake at 375 for 25 to 35 minutes. Remove from pan immediately. These loaves freeze well.


----------



## ellakav (Jul 19, 2009)

SWEET!!  I can do this, I believe.  the recipes I have ran across before were not the best.  I ended up pitching the finished products, actually.
I'm not new at baking bread, but these recipes made me look like a novice.
this one has your basic bread-making steps and I'm pretty sure it will do
nicely.  I do wonder if all-purpose or bread flour would be best...
thanks a bunch-I will let u know how it goes.  today is baking day.


----------



## ellakav (Jul 20, 2009)

okay, here's the update. first of all, you will need WAY more than the amt.
of flour in the recipe. I figure that by the time I got a smoothly elastic
dough I had kneaded in another 3-4 cups. it was too sticky to work with
otherwise. my hands and knead-board were coated
with the stuff! it took about 10 minutes of knead time before I was
satisfied.  I set it to rise like I normally do, in my oven with a bowl of
hot water and went on with my business for about an hour.  when I went
in to check it I had a mini-mushroom cloud in there!  I have never seen
bread dough rise like that.  must've been the pineapple juice.
after punching it down I had to work a lot of air bubbles out-and I do
mean a lot.  this recipe will easily give you 4 loaves, but I did 3 and 
left them in the bread pans.  the second rise was just as massive as 
the first.  I started them in a cold oven and set the temp. at 375. 
after 25 minutes I had results better than I could have hoped for.
I got 3 large, soft loaves with a soft crust and texture and light flavor
with a touch of sweetness.  I used raw sugar and cut the amount in
half.  I'm glad I did because I think the bread would have been too
sweet for using for general purpose.

so I am totally stoked.  this recipe is a keeper for sure.  
Thanks Velochic!


----------



## Claire (Jul 21, 2009)

I really don't know how to make this bread, but after years of living in Hawaii, I do think it is of Portuguese origin, so look there.


----------



## ellakav (Jul 21, 2009)

my previous neighbors were Samoan from Hawaii, and the recipe that I 
received following my request pretty much turned out an identical bread
to what they made.  whatever origin it actually is, I got what I was looking
for.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 21, 2009)

i found a recipe on one of those sites that have recipes from restaurants ie outback for this bread.


----------

